# [closed] OpenBSD Security



## Anonymous (Jan 25, 2010)

http://allthatiswrong.wordpress.com/2010/01/20/the-insecurity-of-openbsd/


----------



## oliverh (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh my god, now even in this forum. Please stop spreading this utter crap. OpenBSD is maintaining forks of essential software, they are designing the whole system (including X) for security and some moron keeps talking about his very own holy grail (mac etc.) and his narrow-minded comprehension of security as a _concept_.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 25, 2010)

Agree. The thread on Daemonforums is enough.


----------

